# credo



## SCDH (Sep 7, 2015)

anyone got experience of 2015 Credo 791, like the specification and quality feel , yet to test drive but interested in views from owners on how they find it is working out for continental touring


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks okay, Not a fan of A class vans, hob a bit small, lot of wasted space, Cream carpet needs bagging up for when you'd sell it on, one thing I did notice on the outside view, is they used the very same locker stay as I fitted to mine recently, so someone in the design room was thinking.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

The Iveco van was updated in 2015 with an 8 speed automatic [called the Hi-matic] from ZF instead of the Comfortmatic. A 207bhp engine is an option on 2015 models. Suspension was improved [much needed improvement] so check what chassis is underpinning the Credo and whether full air suspension is fitted. Dials are small so if you buy a RHD with the speedo in mph, make sure you can read the kph dial. Check it in daylight.

It's quite possible a 2015 Credo will be on the old Iveco chassis, good but not as good as the new one!

The Iveco is a proven workhorse for heavyweight vans and motorhomes up to 7,200kg and has replaced the traditional small truck-like vehicles.

I can only comment on the Iveco as a van but with the new 2015 Iveco base, Concorde's renown build quality, and a colour scheme other than cream, I doubt you'll go wrong. Niesmann & Bischoff build the Arto and Flair which are worth considering.


----------

